# Blown motor?



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys couple questions. I have a 2010 mxu 500. Last Saturday I took it riding. I was on my way down the road to the trails when all of a sudden I heard a pop, then grinding, then motor shut off. Now if I try and start it it just grinds so I stopped. I pulled the drive pulley cover off and when I turn the pulley by hand it clicks now. Pulled the spark plug and there's no damage to it. Figured it I broke the rod it would of hit the plug. Any ideas? I added a white secondary spring so not sure if that caused it to happen. It's almost like the flywheel is off or something. Any advice would be Great on what to tear apart. I'm pretty mechanically inclined but would like yalls advice first.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

did it have plenty of oil?


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup there's oil in the bike. That was the first thing I checked


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i dont know then i'd probaly pull off top end and take a look


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Did the oil have shavings in it? I may be way off but it sounds like the crank or a bearing in the bottom end let loose. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

wmredneck said:


> Did the oil have shavings in it? I may be way off but it sounds like the crank or a bearing in the bottom end let loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i had crank bearings in my mind to he'll probaly just have to tear it down instead of us trying to diagnose the problem over the web


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

02KODIAK400 said:


> i had crank bearings in my mind to he'll probaly just have to tear it down instead of us trying to diagnose the problem over the web


Agreed. Maybe he's one of the lucky ones and it hasn't went destructomatic on everything.


Best bet buddy is to pull the motor and start at the top and work your way down. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Pull flywheel cover and take a look in ther first. If all looks good then like said above pull motor and start tear down

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Going to start tearing it down slowly but surely til I find the problem


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Update: still unsure what's broke. I pulled the clutch pulleys off and the right side cover. Trying to figure out how to pull the gears so I can pull it the rest of way off. One thig I did notice tho is there is a chain that goes up into the head that seems a little loose. And the chain guide bounces around if I turn the crank by hand. Not sure if that's normal. My son had surgery so the tear down is on hold at the moment.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

```

```
Well motor didn't blow. Te timing chain jumped of the crank and that was the grinding noise. Taking it to have the timing reset next week then back together it goes


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Good deal man. Check your woodruff key. Mine has a tendency to shear them. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

What is a woodruff key? That's a new one to me. The Suzuki dealership I bought it at is fixing it next week


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Timing key. It's a small half circle about the size of a quarter cut in two that keeps the flywheel aligned. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well apparently motor needs rebuilt. After having the bike for a month they finally took the head off. Said it had about a 1/8 of mud around the cylinder walls and everywhere else. Motor needs rebuilt. He quoted me 1800 for a rebuild . Seems high but I don't know how to do it so guess its worth it


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Didn't see earlier that you said it was a 500. 1800 does seem high for a single cylinder but from a dealership that's probably right. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

